# What happened to Gygax's Lejendary Adventures?



## Gloomshroud (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a little late to the "online gaming community" scene, and my town only got a FLGS this year. So, that being said, I missed the whole Lejendary Adventure system by Lord Gygax! 

I see that it is out of print. This brings up a couple questions:

1.) Is it good/fun/cool?

2.) If so, how can I GET an out of print book? Never done that, so I'm not sure!

Thanks all!

EDIT: My Googleventures have led me to some free quickstart rules, bi-quarterly magazine publications (discontinued), as well as several defunct merchants, and revies that tell me it's essentially a "rules light" mash-up of D&D and GURPS (i.e. skills, lots of them).


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 30, 2010)

Gloomshroud said:


> I'm a little late to the "online gaming community" scene, and my town only got a FLGS this year. So, that being said, I missed the whole Lejendary Adventure system by Lord Gygax!
> 
> I see that it is out of print. This brings up a couple questions:
> 
> ...




I don't know how good it is. You mentioning it reminds me that Gary used to post here, which bums me out now to think he's gone 

You can check Amazon; there seems to be quite few LA books available there, most likely from Amazon's associated sellers.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 30, 2010)

Gloomshroud said:


> EDIT: My Googleventures have led me to some free quickstart rules, bi-quarterly magazine publications (discontinued), as well as several defunct merchants, and revies that tell me it's essentially a "rules light" mash-up of D&D and GURPS (i.e. skills, lots of them).




Yeah, Gary had become an advocate of (fairly) rules-light, skill-heavy games later in his career.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 30, 2010)

Gloomshroud said:


> 2.) If so, how can I GET an out of print book? Never done that, so I'm not sure!



I haven't played the system itself (though I've heard of it!), but I _have_ bought plenty of out of print books!

Google is always your friend, Amazon.com sometimes has OOP books up (but usually at highly inflated prices), eBay has a number of the books up frequently, rpg.net's "Sales! Auctions!" board has a number of people trading RPG books all the time, as does Dragonsfoot's Classified board.

If you go with the web forum route, I suggest just posting that you're looking for the books and seeing if anything turns up.


----------



## Gloomshroud (Aug 30, 2010)

ColonelHardisson said:


> Yeah, Gary had become an advocate of (fairly) rules-light, skill-heavy games later in his career.




Yea, I discovered Gary had a profile here today! He was active here two weeks before his passing. A gamer and community supporter till the end! It seems Noble Knight may also have some material to offer.

I'd really like to hear if anyone has played this and their experiences with it!


----------



## Dausuul (Aug 30, 2010)

Gloomshroud said:


> Yea, I discovered Gary had a profile here today! He was active here two weeks before his passing. A gamer and community supporter till the end! It seems Noble Knight may also have some material to offer.




For those wishing to peruse Mr. Gygax's postings to ENWorld, his username was Col_Pladoh.


----------



## Odhanan (Aug 30, 2010)

Gloomshroud said:


> 1.) Is it good/fun/cool?



If you like light, interpretive game systems, kinda comparable to _Mythus Prime_, if you know it, then yes, it is extremely cool. 



Gloomshroud said:


> 2.) If so, how can I GET an out of print book? Never done that, so I'm not sure!



Amazon might still have the base books for sale through various sellers on the marketplace. Check it out (I just did, as a matter of fact they do - see following links). You could also try eBay. I'm sure you'll find some copies that way. The core books titles are _Lejendary Rules for All Players_ ([ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lejendary-Rules-All-Players/dp/1930377029/ref=cm_lmf__7"]Amazon link[/ame]), _Lejendary Master's Lore_ (I don't find it on Amazon for some reason), and _Beasts of Lejend_ ([ame="http://www.amazon.com/Beasts-Lejend-Gary-Gygax/dp/B000MM3WUQ/ref=cm_lmf__8"]Amazon linky link[/ame]).

Alternately, you could go for the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gary-Gygaxs-Lejendary-Adventure-Essentials/dp/193127567X/ref=cm_lmf__1"]_Essentials boxed set_[/ame], which is also cool (I own it too) and functions as a "lite" version of the rules, "basic set" style.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 30, 2010)

Dausuul said:


> For those wishing to peruse Mr. Gygax's postings to ENWorld, his username was Col_Pladoh.




And he provided a great deal of insight in a series of threads: "Gary Gygax Q&A"


----------



## jonesy (Aug 30, 2010)

Umbran said:


> And he provided a great deal of insight in a series of threads: "Gary Gygax Q&A"



If I remember correctly somewhere in part V of that he talked about Lejendary.

Edit: here at least is something about it: http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/71486-gary-gygax-q-part-v-4.html


----------



## Saeviomagy (Aug 31, 2010)

At first I was really confused by all the people talking about a rules-light system.

Then I realized I was remembering Dangerous Journeys and not Lejendary Adventures. Man, that thing had a lot of numbers.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Aug 31, 2010)

Saeviomagy said:


> At first I was really confused by all the people talking about a rules-light system.
> 
> Then I realized I was remembering Dangerous Journeys and not Lejendary Adventures. Man, that thing had a lot of numbers.




...that's what I was thinking, too.

Never actually looked at Lejendary Adventures to the best of my knowledge.

Brad


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 31, 2010)

I too was thinking 'Rules lite! MFA!' But yeah, that was a different game . Sorry can't help with the other one, so I am kinda wasting your time here aren't I. Sorry. Out. C


----------



## Gloomshroud (Aug 31, 2010)

Saeviomagy said:


> At first I was really confused by all the people talking about a rules-light system.
> 
> Then I realized I was remembering Dangerous Journeys and not Lejendary Adventures. Man, that thing had a lot of numbers.




Ever played Role Master? Eight hour chargen was the best I could do.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 31, 2010)

Odhanan said:


> The core books titles are _Lejendary Rules for All Players_ (Amazon link)



Here is the one Amazon.com review about this book. 



			
				Robert Fisher at Amazon.com said:
			
		

> 4 of 4 people found the following review helpful:
> 5.0 out of 5 stars
> About Lejendary Adventures Essentials, December 28, 2006
> By 	Robert Fisher (Texas USA) - See all my reviews
> ...




I bet [MENTION=13892]jdrakeh[/MENTION] has played Lejendary Adventure. I'll summon him here and we'll find out. If not, he has played a lot of Risus.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 31, 2010)

I only got to play a few sessions of it and I would say first off that review is very spot on for the Essentials rules set, however I found them very confusing and the full set was much easier to understand. I also liked the skill bundles and the point progression was very interesting and seemed like it would allow me some meaningful customization even within the profession of "knight", as well as to do some development outside of it.

Plus it was written by Gary, and I always enjoy reading stuff written by him, even if only strong supervision was given. These books once again allowed me to delve into his creative genius like I hadn't done since the 1E DMG and that alone was worth the price of admission for me.


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 31, 2010)

Diamond Cross, can you please explain what "rxop" means?


----------



## FunkBGR (Aug 31, 2010)

I played and owned Lejendary Adventures. It had a blue cover, and it was some dudes adventuring. One of the dudes on the cover was obviously Gary, and according to another guy I know, the cover was done by an artist who really liked to draw adventuring parties that consisted of the role-playing group as their characters. 

It was fun, but weird. Everything had a weird name, so you had to puzzle your way through some of the names - Ilf's and Wylfs and stuff. People could be Kobolds, and could turn invisible at will. You had three or four basic stats, including a speed stat, which I recall got really wonky when you mixed in spellcasting, because apparently one of the most effective things to do was cast this bolts spell, make as many as you possibly could, and keep nailing people's speed stat for 2 to 3 points of damage per bolt (when speed stats were around 10 to 15). There was also some skill in the book called Pandimensional Spanning or something, which was Weird. Another random weird thing I remember is that you needed a d30 for one of the listed weapons in the back (giants fist or something). Characters used Orders as "classes", and if you couldn't become a member of one of the listed orders, they had a "non-ordered character" advancement thing that I remember took me awhile to completely figure out. 

All that said, if you could puzzle through all that, and felt comfortable hand-waving some of the funny business, it actually was a lot of fun for a skill-based system. It wasn't too terribly hard to grasp the basic rules, and you could hand-wave a lot of the weird stuff or just house-rule things to make it fit. I do recall sometimes you had to do some multiplication on the spot - so I made a custom character sheet that had some value x4 (I think it was Speed again) on it. 

So it's cool to own for the Gygaxianess of it (the weird stuff), but also at its core is pretty fun. Does my group remember it fondly? Definitely. Would I run it again? Probably not - if I want skill-based, I'll stick to something less weird.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 31, 2010)

Deset Gled said:


> Diamond Cross, can you please explain what "rxop" means?



It means he'll be spoken to by a moderator for randomly spamming XP, which we definitely don't want people to do.


----------



## Jor-El (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait. You mean Lejendary Adventures had a set/collection called _Essentials_?


----------



## Treebore (Aug 31, 2010)

Jor-El said:


> Wait, wait, wait. You mean Lejendary Adventures had a set/collection called _Essentials_?





Yes, a boxed set sold by Troll Lord Games, which is how I started to get into it. Then I found it interesting enough to hunt down the original books, which I was able to buy from someone involved in its original printing.


----------



## Odhanan (Aug 31, 2010)

Jor-El said:


> Wait, wait, wait. You mean Lejendary Adventures had a set/collection called _Essentials_?



Yes. The introductory boxed set that simplified the LA rules was entitled "Essentials", absolutely.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 1, 2010)

_Lejendary Adventure_ is actually kind of cool, IMO.

Here some characteristics:


*Skill-based* - It's a skill-based game, rather than a class/level game.  However, the skills are broad, more like "skill bundles" than discrete skills. Each one covers a lot of territory.  For example, "ranging" covers all activities having to do with hazardous travel, scouting, scavenging, smuggling, and outdoor activities involving crafting, survival, camouflage, concealment, deadfalls, pits, poaching, traps and trapping, et cetera.
*Orders* - While you can make completely free-form characters, there's also a system of "orders" which are kind of like classes without being as rigid as classes.  Orders give you a pattern of skill bundles to follow.  You don't have to use an order, though.
*New PCs are Pretty Potent* - I'd say a new PC starts off with a power level equal to a 5th or 6th level D&D character.
*Skills/Actions use d100* - Basically a roll-low % check.
*Attack rolls use d100* - Again, a roll-low % roll.
*Damage is based on a 1-20 scale* - However, different weapons have different minimum damage.
*Armor absorbs damage*
*The time unit* in combat is an Activity Block Count of three seconds
*Spellcasting uses power points*
*Lots of categories of magic*
*Intuitive pricing/economic system* - Coins are valued based on weight of precious metal.  There's an (arbitrary, but effective) ratio between copper:silver:gold.  Prices are given in $, which roughly equate to a $US, and can be easily converted to whatever in-game unit you like.  (The use of the $ in this fashion makes prices easier to estimate/grasp, IMO.) Gold is quite valuable (e.g. 1GP is $500).

Despite these obvious differences from D&D, game play still has a D&Dish feel, in some ways.  For example, the order of combat feels similar, with surprise, initiative, attack and damage rolls, et cetera.

The biggest complaint I have is the use of non-standard terminology for familiar concepts.  PCs are "avatars."  Stats are "base ratings."  Spells are "extraordinary activations."  Skills are "abilities."  Et etera.  It takes some getting used to, when reading the rules.  Amusingly, I've heard that even Gary sometimes lapsed back into D&D terminology when he ran LA.  

If you're interested in LA, I suggest trying to find the Hekaforge core books, rather than the Essentials set.  The Essentials set leaves out all but one of the "schools" or forms of magic, and suffers from poor layout and editing.  It also leaves out a lot of the cool information, tables, and charts in the _Lejend Masters Lore_ book.  You'll be happier with the core books.  (I should note that the art/layout in the core books is probably less polished compared to many modern RPG core books, but it's not a major strike against the game, IMO.)


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 1, 2010)

FunkBGR said:


> Another random weird thing I remember is that you needed a d30 for one of the listed weapons in the back



Most weapons do up to 20 points.  Siege weapons or similar large/heavy attacks are based on a 30 point scale.

I don't remember if Gary addresses using the dice (like he does in the 1e AD&D DMG), but a 1-30 range can be generated with a d10 plus an additional die.  For example, d10 + 1d6.  1-2 on the d6 means add 0 to the d10. 3-4 on the d6 means add 10 to the d10.  5-6 on the d6 means add 20 to the d10.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Sep 1, 2010)

Odhanan said:


> Yes. The introductory boxed set that simplified the LA rules was entitled "Essentials", absolutely.




Oh my <insert deity>!  Mike Mearls ruined _Lejendary Adventures_!


----------



## Stormonu (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked both LJ and Dangerous Journeys up, but I was terribly disappointed reading through both.  Of course, I was in a 3E frame of mind at the time, and if I didn't get rid of the books, I think I'm going to go give them a second look-over.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember looking at it, seeing all the 'weird' jargon (no weirder than D&D, but I was used to that), and deciding not to bother with it. So he lost at least one potential sale by changing things just to change them. Familiarity may breed contempt in some, but in most of us its comfortable. Especially in the marketplace, but he never was the greatest businessman. (I think he'd have agreed with that?)


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 1, 2010)

Stormonu said:


> I picked both LJ and Dangerous Journeys up, but I was terribly disappointed reading through both.  Of course, I was in a 3E frame of mind at the time, and if I didn't get rid of the books, I think I'm going to go give them a second look-over.




Mine got sold a while back at the used bookstore in Woodbridge, VA.  They actually might've sold, unlike my copy of the old Babylon Project game (which was still there, last I checked).

The world book for Dangerous Journeys was pretty decent, though if you tried to read through it at once it'd get mind-numbing as all getout.  Each country had a brief writeup with basic geographical information (languages, products, climate, etc), and a few adventuring ideas.  I suspect that they might've been better-served picking a region or two to focus on and go into substantially more detail on; the Iberian/Atlantean area might've been a good choice.  

There was a pretty good adventure that came with the main book where you started out as slaves on a galley and had to free yourselves before hitting port.

The system...really didn't shout out to me.  It did hie back to old school with a lot of random generation, including whether or not you could be a full caster (20% chance for arcane or divine, and you could get both at once), though partial casters were given advice on how to be playable.  Though casters, IIRC, had to be careful about using their spells, as their spell points came back relatively slowly.

One thing I recall is that it used a lot of older measurements, like rods and chains and the like, which, while potentially immersive, wound up being either confusing or required substitution of modern units.  Of course, YMMV.

I know there were some people on ENworld who really liked it, and I think there was a guy (Mythusmage?  Yeah, I think that was him) who was trying to buy the rights to it off of WotC.  

Brad


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 1, 2010)

Dangerous Journeys was the only gaming product I ever returned to a gaming store for a refund.  I found it totally unreadable.  I never looked at Lejendary Adventures, because I didn't realize it was a different game.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 1, 2010)

Well LA is not the cleanest of lay outs, or the best organized, or even clearly written of RPG's. You'll definitely have to make a few decipher checks to figure out a few things, but I found it worth the effort, even if its still not on my list of games to play as often as possible.


----------



## Baumi (Sep 1, 2010)

Lejendary Adventure is hard to read, especially if you are not an native english reader, but the Game is awesome! 

It's extremely easy to GM (just 3 stats and the attacks), the priority System of the Character Generation is simply great (your highest Skill gets more points and also more fitting Equipment) and the Game itself is very flavorful and mythic. The Price-Lists are very interesting since it compares to today's income standard, so a Sword (a Item of status) costs a few thousand Dollars..

The Essentials were quite useful (I bought it as PDF, but it seems that it is not available anymore), but it lost much of it's flavor compared to the original 3 books.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 1, 2010)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> I know there were some people on ENworld who really liked [Dangerous Journeys/Mythus]…



_Mythus_ is a lot more complicated than _Lejendary Adventure_, but they share certain concepts.  I've never played _Mythus_, but I certainly wouldn't pass up the opportunity, if someone were running it.

T. Foster is a fan of _Mythus_.  He gives a good summary of his view on the game in the second post of this Knights-n-Knaves discussion on _Mythus_.


----------



## JohnRTroy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah, LA.  

It's too bad you missed on out Gary's presence.  He was on the Internet since 1996-1997, although he didn't have much of a message board presence until the early 2000s.  A lot of fans missed the Marcray's Keep days, when Gary actually had a (for the time) web site and had test drafts of these games available.

Outside of a few confusing terms, LA was a lot easier to get into and write for than DJ.  (I loved DJ but creating a monster was a beast because of the whole armor table/stat block system), and because of the lawsuit and capital problems we never got a real comprehensive list of classic fantasy monsters).

Interestingly enough, the whole Action Block/ Action Block Count terms and terms like "real time/game time" came because this was originally meant to be a computer game system.

I would suggest looking for the Three Core Hekaforge books first, Lejendary Adventure, Lejend Masters Lore, and Beasts of Lejend.  If you like old-school D&D you'll probably like reading this stuff, even if you don't play the game.  

Lejendary Earth is okay, not as good IMO as Epic of Aerth for DJ.

Sadly, this wasn't as successful as D&D, and it ended up with a cult following.  If you're looking for more information, you might want to check out sections on Dragonsfoot for Gary's feedback.  There used to be a dedicated web site called Lejendary.com, but it disappeared.  (It was basically a volunteer who worked on it).  The only other site dedicated to LA is called lejendarylands.org, but activity has been dead and I also think it's been dominated by just a few people with some bad attitudes who ironically don't care about Gary and I heard it was formed because of dislike of the official sources.  (Even for a minor game, gamer politics take over).

There was a small 'zine called Lejends published with Gary's input for a few years but it stopped because of low subs.  I doubt you'll be able to find those however.

This was Gary's preferred system, and pretty much everything he worked on other than CZ in the latter years were all done using that system.  Even stuff allegedly for d20, like Hall of Many Panes, was just an LA adventure he had otherwise had others (including myself) convert to d20 rules.  He actually wanted to do CZ in LA, but he felt in CZ's case, a level based system worked best--and he was actually trying to adapt LA to handle a level-based paradigm to handle it.

After Gary's death, Gail ended the contract with Hekaforge and was intending to republish the core rules through Mongoose, but due to various factors plans changed and now things are on an extended hiatus.  I hope things change but it'll probably be at least a few years before this is seen again.

Most of Gary's unpublished work fit to print involves LA--there's still a large sourcebook called the Key of Sand that Gary talked about several times, and an "Unearthed Arcana" like collection of expansions to the rules.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 1, 2010)

JohnRTroy said:


> There was a small 'zine called Lejends published with Gary's input for a few years but it stopped because of low subs.  I doubt you'll be able to find those however.



There's also _The Portal_ magazine, which is available in Dragonsfoot's LA Resources section.  (Other stuff in the DF LA section includes the quick start rules, some adventures and creatures, articles FAQ, character sheets, etc.)


----------



## Odhanan (Sep 1, 2010)

On Puget Sound said:


> Dangerous Journeys was the only gaming product I ever returned to a gaming store for a refund.  I found it totally unreadable.  I never looked at Lejendary Adventures, because I didn't realize it was a different game.



DJ is an awesome game, to me.


----------



## Gloomshroud (Sep 1, 2010)

Philotomy Jurament said:


> There's also _The Portal_ magazine, which is available in Dragonsfoot's LA Resources section.  (Other stuff in the DF LA section includes the quick start rules, some adventures and creatures, articles FAQ, character sheets, etc.)




Yea...I mentioned that in my OP. Just didn't link.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the Hekaforge books and the Essentials set.  Both are badly edited, which makes it difficult for people to read and figure out the rules.  Which is a shame, because if you go step by step through character creation then do the same for the skill and combat systems you will find that it is an elegant and easy system to play.  It also has a wide range for character creation so you can have quite diverse characters.  I highly recommend the game.  The Hekaforge books have greater depth, but the Troll Lords Essentials boxed set has much better art.  I also have the Hall of Many Panes in case anyone here ever wants to play.


----------



## amethal (Sep 2, 2010)

Odhanan said:


> If you like light, interpretive game systems, kinda comparable to _Mythus Prime_, if you know it, then yes, it is extremely cool.
> 
> 
> Amazon might still have the base books for sale through various sellers on the marketplace. Check it out (I just did, as a matter of fact they do - see following links). You could also try eBay. I'm sure you'll find some copies that way. The core books titles are _Lejendary Rules for All Players_ (Amazon link), _Lejendary Master's Lore_ (I don't find it on Amazon for some reason), and _Beasts of Lejend_ (Amazon linky link).
> ...



One of the reviews on amazon makes me smile.



			
				Amazon Review by "A Customer" said:
			
		

> The Lejendary Rules for all Players is the first release in the Lejendary Adventure game line.Its designer has succeeded in creating a truly exciting set of rules. The rules are straightforward, easy to explain to others, and very ingenious. Best of all the system is suitable both for veteran RPGers and newcomers to the hobby. One can swiftly create nearly any kind of adventurer to play. Numerous races are described for those that prefer to play non-humans and all are fresh and offer unique opportunities for role-playing. Rather than spend ages describing the ins and outs of this game I'll simply say this: it is fast and fun, offers great creative freedom to both players and GMs alike, and recaptures the "magic" of RPGing that many other systems seem to have lost. More books are to follow for this game and it seems that a thrilling new system is in the offing.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Lejendary-Adventure-Fish-Breakfast-Ellis/dp/1931275645/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283442296&sr=8-1]_Fish for Breakfast_[/ame] was a cool introductory adventure.  It takes  elements that are almost cliché for a introductory adventure and puts a little different spin on them—just enough to make it feel fresh.  I also liked the feel of the module's setting.


----------



## nnms (Sep 3, 2010)

The problem with LA is that it didn't really do anything other games didn't already do other than change things for change sake.  At the core, it's just a rehash of Gary's approach to OD&D and AD&D-- a GM type person who makes rules and interprets a rules light framework in order to make play work.

If I had the choice between hunting down OOP LA stuff or spending the money on a print copy of Dark Dungeons or Labrynth Lord, I'd do the latter.  Atleast with the retroclones, theres a ton of available modules, supplements, etc., and more are being made.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't find LA to be like DnD.  That would be like comparing White Wolf's Vampire the Masquerade with a GURPS gothic horror game.  They might both be roleplaying games with similar niches, but they play much differently.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 3, 2010)

nnms said:


> OD&D and AD&D-- a GM type person who makes rules and interprets a rules light framework in order to make play work.




AD&D wasn't rules-light by any stretch.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 4, 2010)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I didn't find LA to be like DnD.  That would be like comparing White Wolf's Vampire the Masquerade with a GURPS gothic horror game.  They might both be roleplaying games with similar niches, but they play much differently.




Totally agree. Very different in how they played. Especially with regards to magic. I don't think you can call LA magic "Vancian". Even with my Knight, yeah there were similarities to the Cavalier I played (Dugall Mcduff, 14th level) from the 1E UA, but the mechanics and skills were handled VERY differently.


----------



## JohnRTroy (Sep 4, 2010)

Treebore said:


> Totally agree. Very different in how they played. Especially with regards to magic. I don't think you can call LA magic "Vancian". Even with my Knight, yeah there were similarities to the Cavalier I played (Dugall Mcduff, 14th level) from the 1E UA, but the mechanics and skills were handled VERY differently.




I think the Vancian part comes from the Memory Tablets required which hold your ExIT (Extraordinary Activations = Spells/Castings).  You need to be attuned to them to invoke them (even if it's theurgic power).  It's also more like Vance in that you collect spells and while spells are ranks, you don't gain them in a linear fashion.


----------



## nnms (Sep 4, 2010)

My comparison or recommendation of just going with D&D was more about how basic D&D and LA were just system-lite DM fiat games.  Where you have some rules and then the DM just fills in as needed.  In the end, all traditional RPG rules are basically about whether or not you succeed and if so, how well and if not, how badly.  They're all going to feel somewhat different, but in the end, LA is just another rules lite game with heavy DM focus for resolving things.

I'm sure it has some interesting particulars.  It just never struck me as doing anything well enough to keep playing past our trial session.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 23, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> I bet [MENTION=13892]jdrakeh[/MENTION] has played Lejendary Adventure. I'll summon him here and we'll find out. If not, he has played a lot of Risus.




I have not played Lejendary Adventures (I have, however, read it long ago). Also, yes, I have played a lot of Risus!


----------



## froth (Nov 27, 2011)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> ...that's what I was thinking, too.
> 
> Never actually looked at Lejendary Adventures to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Brad




i know this is an old thread but i happened on it and wanted to point out that dangerous journeys has a basic and advanced version in the same book, you can pick up the rules in a few minutes and it is quite cool, pc creation is sort of like call of cthulhu and the epic of aerth book is classic


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2011)

Arise forgotten thread!  From the depths of the grave I command ye to haunt this site once more...

Oh and yes, Lejendary Adventures is a wonderful RPG poorly edited and poorly marketed.  Once you get through character creation the rest of the game flows quite well.  Don't try to figure out character creation on your own, but instead take it piece by piece and you'll soon see how simple of a system it really is for all the complexity it allows.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 27, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> I remember looking at it, seeing all the 'weird' jargon (no weirder than D&D, but I was used to that), and deciding not to bother with it. So he lost at least one potential sale by changing things just to change them. Familiarity may breed contempt in some, but in most of us its comfortable. Especially in the marketplace, but he never was the greatest businessman. (I think he'd have agreed with that?)






I could be wrong but I believe part of the reason behind his changes was TSR looking for en the smallest excuse to sue/grief him to death.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 27, 2011)

DocMoriartty said:


> I could be wrong but I believe part of the reason behind his changes was TSR looking for en the smallest excuse to sue/grief him to death.



Well, that's certainly true too. I was just remembering him bouncing back and forth between 'rules as guidlines' and 'one true wayism' during the later TSR years. Which pretty much depended on how much control he had at the moment, I guess.


----------

